

CloudBees: from Hudson SaaS to Java PaaS - recampbell
http://blog.cloudbees.com/2010/08/welcome-to-cloudbees.html

======
slaboure
Great Stuff! Unlimited compute capacity for your builds, paid by the _minute_!

